# curado 100 older version



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

The bearing that is on the spool on the reel handle side....How do you remove it?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You gain access through the cast control cap. Here are the steps


Remove the cap

Remove the hex clip

Remove the white plastic washer/shim

Remove the spool lock clip

Remove another white plastic washer/shim

Remove the bearing

Make sure you assemble in the correct order. Pay attention to which way the shims are in the reel when you remove as there are different on each side of the shim to allow room for the spool lock clip.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

I think he means the one actually ON the spool, No ?

the one where you have to pull the pin out very carefully to remove it from spool shaft.....


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is no bearing on the spool shaft on the Curado 100B. There is a bearing on either side plate and then the pinion support bearing.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

he said it was on the spool if it is he will have to press the pin thru and remove it then pull the bearing off, just be plty careful removing the pin cause i don't think you can get a replacement for it.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

It's the bearing on the spool itself. Not the one in the cap.

It looks like you would have to remove that pin, but it doesn't look like it's removable.

I should take a picture of it and post it so you can see what I'm referring to.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

It is hard as he!! to remove if it does come out. I have tried several times and I always feel that I am damaging the pin. I have never been able to get it out.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

So what do we do...buy a new spool, with a bearing on it?

That's crazy.

Hopefully there is an answer.
By the way...anyone have a schematic for the cu 100B?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

*The Curado 100B/D/DSV size reel does not use a bearing on the spool.*

I'll say it again: *The Curado 100B/D/DSV size reel does not use a bearing on the spool*

If your reel has a bearing on the spool: The bearing can be replaced by pressing the pin out. Any of the warranty centers I have listed can help you out with this. You can also modify a pair of pliers to press this pin out and back on. I do not want to show you guys out of fear that someone might injure themselves doing so.

PM me with your email address and I will email the schematic to you.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Sorry Bantam, I didn't pay attention to who said it the first time.

I'll try to get that pin out. 

I need to take a picture of this reel to find out what it is if it's not a cu100b. Now I'm curious.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I guess I had two many reels apart on the table when I cleaned them. You are correct. It was a 200b on the 100b.

Nevertheless, now I know what I have to do to get that bearing off.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Most shimano schematics are here....

http://www.southwesternparts.com/code/askschematics.php3?MANUFACT=shimano&FIRST_TIME=NOPE&CONTINUE=CONTINUE

put 2001 or cu100b in the box and you should see it.


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

I modified some pliers........easy project. Gimme a few and I will post some pics and instructions.


----------

